# Surface Drives!



## FowlPlay1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Im just reaching out to get everyones take on surface drive motors, GTR, ProDrive, Mudbuddy. which motor do you recommend. Im partial to mudbuddy only bc its all i know.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am interested to. I am hearing if you want one with reverse go with a GTR and if not go with a Mudbuddy.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 2, 2015)

Mudbuddy's C/S is heinous.  If I had to do it all again (Mudbuddy since 2009), I'd got with a GTR, and once the warranty ran out, do heads, carb, valves, and exhaust.


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 2, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> Mudbuddy's C/S is heinous.  If I had to do it all again (Mudbuddy since 2009), I'd got with a GTR, and once the warranty ran out, do heads, carb, valves, and exhaust.



Ok normally motors start to go downhill as soon as warranty expires, they know the risk and know when its no longer in their favor to stand behind their product. Why would you then mod out the motor putting more horsepower and strain on an engine that is already stressed? Why not just buy the biggest stock motor get a boat that fits it and let it be. I have only been a mud buddy guy so can not speak for other motors but have not had any issues with the two I have owned. I see a lot of gtr running around and from what I gather from the guys I talk to it is because of the customer service. Reverse in my opinion is a waste, if you get stuck so bad you cant just push the boat out or push the bow around its not coming out with reverse. Then there are the ppl that say its good for picking up decoys and around docks. I have never had an issue with either and don't have reverse. A few guys I know have reverse, some say they don't ever use it and others love it.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 2, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Ok normally motors start to go downhill as soon as warranty expires, they know the risk and know when its no longer in their favor to stand behind their product. Why would you then mod out the motor putting more horsepower and strain on an engine that is already stressed? Why not just buy the biggest stock motor get a boat that fits it and let it be.



"America is all about speed, Hot, Nasty......Speed"

But in all seriousness, what do you base your first statement on?  Those vangaurds stock will go for 100's and 100's of hours as long as they are maintained properly.  The warranty is normally called upon for the clutch/trim/circuit breakers/relays/switches, as they  are normally the first thing to go.  Heck as long as you don't go crazy trying to pull 5500 RPM's out of them modified rigs will last that long.  

I purchased mine in 2009 with the single carb and electronic revlimiter; had 25 hours on it.  I got it from a dealer down in Douglas.  The only problem I had was my own fault, I let a bad rev limiter go to long...4600 rpms on stock push rods does not bode very well.  After replacing the rods and rockers with all billet parts, I decided to replace exhaust, have the valves re-seated, and have the stock heads worked on local.   There are roughly 180 (283 total) hard hours on that current setup, with no hiccups.  Running 4150-4550 RPM's, depending on which prop (12-1/4"x10p or 12-3/4"x11p).  
Running this on a 1644HD gatortrax (total length~17'8").
I agree modding a motor comes with risks, as does anything, but with proper maintenance and knowing how these (simple) engines work, the payoff is greater than the risk IMO.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 2, 2015)

FowlPlay1 said:


> Im just reaching out to get everyones take on surface drive motors, GTR, ProDrive, Mudbuddy. which motor do you recommend. Im partial to mudbuddy only bc its all i know.



are you not considering godevil for a reason?


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a mudbuddy and its got 250 hrs on it, other than case leaks I have not had any problems,  And that every last one of the 250hrs is right the revlimiter 4900- 5100 rpm and most on 10 to 20 mile runs.  KNOCK on WOOD


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 2, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> I have a mudbuddy and its got 250 hrs on it, other than case leaks I have not had any problems,  And that every last one of the 250hrs is right the revlimiter 4900- 5100 rpm and most on 10 to 20 mile runs.  KNOCK on WOOD



haha, the case leaks on the stock ones.  I have a new seal at the house for when it gets bad enough.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 2, 2015)

Rugger, Gaducker, and others running surface drives year round, do you sacrifice anything not running an outboard during the summer, etc. out fishing or joy riding?


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 2, 2015)

S.Tanner said:


> Rugger, Gaducker, and others running surface drives year round, do you sacrifice anything not running an outboard during the summer, etc. out fishing or joy riding?



If I could afford 2 boats you best believe I'd have 'em.  But no, other than lack of reverse, I don't.


----------



## TireKicker (Feb 2, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> Mudbuddy's C/S is heinous.  If I had to do it all again (Mudbuddy since 2009), I'd got with a GTR, and once the warranty ran out, do heads, carb, valves, and exhaust.



This is spot on. Pro drives are solid motors too.
if looking for a small one, copperhead is the way to go.


----------



## TireKicker (Feb 2, 2015)

S.Tanner said:


> Rugger, Gaducker, and others running surface drives year round, do you sacrifice anything not running an outboard during the summer, etc. out fishing or joy riding?



Outboards are easier to handle, quieter, smoother,  and faster.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 2, 2015)

I understand the principle differences. Just wondering if any local guys had big drawbacks for the other 10 months of the year.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 2, 2015)

buddy thompson z71 and i hunted with in Ar has a 35hp mud buddy  on an 1854 excel and he runs his year round from fishing to pulling the kids around on the tube.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 2, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> buddy thompson z71 and i hunted with in Ar has a 35hp mud buddy  on an 1854 excel and he runs his year round from fishing to pulling the kids around on the tube.



It's a 36 with mods... Sport v 44.... It does good as loong as it's not loaded real heavy....  Was told by chad at prodigy that I would be mad if he sold me one.....


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2015)

S.Tanner said:


> Rugger, Gaducker, and others running surface drives year round, do you sacrifice anything not running an outboard during the summer, etc. out fishing or joy riding?





      After hunting season mine runs like a rocket since I get all the extra weight out of the boat and put a lawnmower battery in it.  4 big butts full blind and enough crap to stay in the woods for a few days it will run 23-24 mph but summer runnin it will tote the mail at 30-32 mph  and thats with a 27 inch drive and a big blade,  I am putting a 32 or a 40 inch drive and hammer on this summer,  Plus just this weekend I cut all the deck and center box out that makes mine a 4man hide. I removed 200 plus pounds of aluminum so it reallyt aught to go now.

      Id like for it to run 50 mph be quiet and go though liquid mud  but you gotta give a little to get a little. 

Longjevity is my only concern because at 250 hrs I expect to break down at any givin time.  Im pretty sure you can get more hours on an outboard before you need to rebuild it but if you own a mm you should know it inside and out so rebuilding it should not be an issue if you break it.

I did have problems this past season and knew that the clutch was burnt out, So much so I did not even try and fix it. Got towed in drug it all the way back to Ga, popped the belt cover off and expected to see a squirrel nest at the clutch where the windings blew out BUTTTTT  it was ok.   It ended up being a wire that chaffed enough to ground out when i would engage the clutch.

SO the trade off to me is more longjevity than speed.

If I had a 50 hp short shaft outboard I would run it during the summer.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2015)

Is gtr or Mudbuddy kind of like Ford or Chevy Or are there some major differences?


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 2, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> After hunting season mine runs like a rocket since I get all the extra weight out of the boat and put a lawnmower battery in it.  4 big butts full blind and enough crap to stay in the woods for a few days it will run 23-24 mph but summer runnin it will tote the mail at 30-32 mph  and thats with a 27 inch drive and a big blade,  I am putting a 32 or a 40 inch drive and hammer on this summer,  Plus just this weekend I cut all the deck and center box out that makes mine a 4man hide. I removed 200 plus pounds of aluminum so it reallyt aught to go now.
> 
> Id like for it to run 50 mph be quiet and go though liquid mud  but you gotta give a little to get a little.
> 
> ...



I know that day that me and my son rode with you it moved on really well. I just wondered if the tradeoff for hunting season utility was worth it during the rest of the year given the fact that mud motors do require more maintenance from what I understand. I think I have decided that an outboard will be my primary power source and then a mud motor as funds allow.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 2, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Is gtr or Mudbuddy kind of like Ford or Chevy Or are there some major differences?



I think it's more about cs after the sale.... I couldn't get them to even call me back about buying a new motor


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I think it's more about cs after the sale.... I couldn't get them to even call me back about buying a new motor



Thats why I say if you own a mm you better know how to work on it cause Im not about to send my motor to let someone else wrench on it when I can do it myself. Plus after the warranty period you could go broke workin on them.  My cousin bought a new gtr and it was SLOWWWW, he sent it back for warranty work and whatever hotrodding that gtr dose and it was still SLOW, picked up a mph or two for 1400 bucks.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 2, 2015)

GSU, you ain't gonna run a motor stock for 2 years so don't even play!
If the mods are done right and you don't over do it, the mods often make a motor stronger, not the other way around. 
I've had several MB owners get in my GTR and drool over the reverse.  If you've never had it then you won't miss it.  If you come from an outboard, you'll definitely miss it. 
I run my motor all year.  I've had it for less than 18 months and have over 170 hours on it.  I have no call for an outboard, and one wouldn't do in most of the places I run for hunting, fishing, or joy riding. If someone is looking at mud motors I would recommend finding people with them and driving as many as possible.  MBs drive more like an outboard (smoother, easier turning) but their customer service is atrocious.  However, if you have a good dealer close by (prodigy comes to mind) then you can deal with them directly instead. Dealer can also do any warranty work, service, and repairs.   I wouldn't touch one of their new "sport" motors though. . GTR has better customer service, but they do drive differently. The reverse is proven, and actually works better in mud than in open water. I don't have a dealer nearby for either so I went with the GTR and haven't had any problems.  My hydraulic trim is the only thing that has gone out and when I called them a new one was on my doorstep within a day. I have over 130 hours on the modifications on it with no problems either.


----------



## derek054 (Feb 2, 2015)

Im actually in the process of deciding on which motor I want. The GTR25 or a MB HD Sport 35. My boat is a 1648 and weight is around 325-350. I can get both for about the same price but one is efi other is carb. The other reason is the C/S of mud buddy. I have talked with both GT and MB and GT hands down will answer any question on the spot. MB seems to give the run around. Still this is a hard decision for me. I have buddies that have both and I have drove both just not a gtr25.


----------



## dom (Feb 2, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Is gtr or Mudbuddy kind of like Ford or Chevy Or are there some major differences?



If you get a GTR without reverse it's the same thing...

I have a MB4500 and love it. does it have reverse? no. Do i care? Not really. would it be helpful in some cases? sure (taking off trailer) but most of the time I'm in deep enough water it's just as easy to just turn around and when i'm in shallow water i can turn around or use a push pole. 

MB is tough as nails too.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2015)

I have had them all minus the dinosaur go devil.  Started with a mud buddy, had 2 pro drives, a copper head, and 2 gator tails.  I have a gtr now and in my opinion it gives me the most bang for my buck.  No tiller torque, reverse, and a relatively fast rig.  (Relative to lawn mower motors on boats lol).  I am running heads, carb, exhaust, and a cam.  Totes a load well and is good for bowfishing.  We take it down to the flats at apalach too for fishing and running oyster bars at night with gigs and bows.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2015)

Mubbuddy has to many irons in the fire, That's prob why all the changes that took place a month or so ago and why CS is the way it is..  To create smoke and mirrors imo....  IE boss drives....


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I have had them all minus the dinosaur go devil.  Started with a mud buddy, had 2 pro drives, a copper head, and 2 gator tails.  I have a gtr now and in my opinion it gives me the most bang for my buck.  No tiller torque, reverse, and a relatively fast rig.  (Relative to lawn mower motors on boats lol).  I am running heads, carb, exhaust, and a cam.  Totes a load well and is good for bowfishing.  We take it down to the flats at apalach too for fishing and running oyster bars at night with gigs and bows.



The best reverse , or most powerful reverse is prodrive right???   When todd put the gtr in reverse in clean water you could barley tell it was in reverse , really had to rev it to move.   If I were to have to have a reverse I THINK it would be a pro drive, Because like somebody said before If I end up needing reverse I am going to need a winch cause I really messed up.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> The best reverse , or most powerful reverse is prodrive right???   When todd put the gtr in reverse in clean water you could barley tell it was in reverse , really had to rev it to move.   If I were to have to have a reverse I THINK it would be a pro drive, Because like somebody said before If I end up needing reverse I am going to need a winch cause I really messed up.


I don't know why but like stated earlier it works better in mud and junk than it does in clean water.  Another mistake people make (me included at first) is not trimming down far enough.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 2, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I don't know why but like stated earlier it works better in mud and junk than it does in clean water.  Another mistake people make (me included at first) is not trimming down far enough.



You had a pro drive along time ago didn't you?  FULL POWER REVERSE!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> You had a pro drive along time ago didn't you?  FULL POWER REVERSE!!!!!!



Yeah I had 2 of em.  It's just such a process to put it in reverse if you don't have the hydro to spin it around.  Reach down, pull the pin, ratchet it around, flip the lock down.  Then reverse.  Then repeat the process backwards to get back into forward power.  But they will get down when you get them there.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 2, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> The best reverse , or most powerful reverse is prodrive right???   When todd put the gtr in reverse in clean water you could barley tell it was in reverse , really had to rev it to move.   If I were to have to have a reverse I THINK it would be a pro drive, Because like somebody said before If I end up needing reverse I am going to need a winch cause I really messed up.



You have to honestly ask yourself what you plan on using reverse for. Every day conveniences of an outboard? Or getting unstuck?  

Prodrive makes a good unit. Main issue is the skew angle which is not conducive in hard bottoms which is what I run a lot. 

Mb has a lot of CensoredCensored issues. Like busted switches. Breakers. Etc. 

Gatortail is a good all around unit. I have owned mb and Gatortail and will stick with a Gatortail. 

Also, I don't care what people say.....stock is more reliable than modded. No matter the mods. No question about it


----------



## vrooom (Feb 2, 2015)

Sure thing.  


Anyhoo
The first time you put a PD in reverse and gun it it's a little unnerving until you get used to how it picks that back end up.  If you are stuck in shallow enough water it can be a massive pain to get the foot turned around into reverse.  Of course if your in that bad GTR ain't gonna help you either.


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a pro drive with no reverse or power trim and carry a push pole and I make do pretty well ... But I have a Hellsbay skiff for fishing .... All I want a boat  for is to chase Gators shoot ducks sightfish Reds and run 40 mph in a chop and stay dry  ... Why can't they make 1 boat to do it all


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 3, 2015)

derek054 said:


> Im actually in the process of deciding on which motor I want. The GTR25 or a MB HD Sport 35. My boat is a 1648 and weight is around 325-350. I can get both for about the same price but one is efi other is carb. The other reason is the C/S of mud buddy. I have talked with both GT and MB and GT hands down will answer any question on the spot. MB seems to give the run around. Still this is a hard decision for me. I have buddies that have both and I have drove both just not a gtr25.



True mud hull or nah?
Regardless, I would go with the 35.


----------



## derek054 (Feb 3, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> True mud hull or nah?
> Regardless, I would go with the 35.



No its not. It is a Weldbilt Crawdad .100ga short transom. Not my ideal boat but I bought it a couple of years ago and it has served me well. Now I have money for a motor just not a boat and motor. I would want a tall transom motor so if I upgraded boats I would already have the motor. So that means I would have to have my transom built up. If I went with the GTR25 I would just get it in short and sale the whole boat/motor. But I think I would take a major hit on the overall price. I sold my old longtail before season so I went without a motor all season. Couldnt pass up the sale the guy really wanted it


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2015)

I've been running a big block mudbuddy since they first came out.

I am thinking about a reverse and I've looked at GTR and Prodrive.  I like the convenience of the GTR which puts it in the lead right now.

There is an incorrect comment above regarding modded motors.  I can tell you that the valve system on a stock big block vanguard is not a reliable system for heavy high rpm work.  The valves are known to float and cause damage.  If you did nothing else, replacing the valves with one piece valves, stronger springs and a spacer would make the motor much more reliable.  A mikuni carb is generally a better answer than the stock carb.  After that, you need to be careful and use quality parts.  If you do, you will gain reliability and performance.  This year my MB had issues with the trim and with hitting the rev limiter.  Although my big blade prop has less than 40 hours on it, I'm afraid it is shot.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 3, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I've been running a big block mudbuddy since they first came out.
> 
> I am thinking about a reverse and I've looked at GTR and Prodrive.  I like the convenience of the GTR which puts it in the lead right now.
> 
> There is an incorrect comment above regarding modded motors.  I can tell you that the valve system on a stock big block vanguard is not a reliable system for heavy high rpm work.  The valves are known to float and cause damage.  If you did nothing else, replacing the valves with one piece valves, stronger springs and a spacer would make the motor much more reliable.  A mikuni carb is generally a better answer than the stock carb.  After that, you need to be careful and use quality parts.  If you do, you will gain reliability and performance.  This year my MB had issues with the trim and with hitting the rev limiter.  Although my big blade prop has less than 40 hours on it, I'm afraid it is shot.



I have a graveyard of props...when I first got into the MM game I ate one or two up in about 5 minutes...expensive lesson.  lol


----------



## dom (Feb 3, 2015)

let's face it, regardless of what MM you get they will all eventually send you into a massive cussing rage. just a matter of time.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> I have a graveyard of props...when I first got into the MM game I ate one or two up in about 5 minutes...expensive lesson.  lol



I usually get two seasons out of one.  The last two years, I've let my hunting buddy drive it and he has churned some sand!


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 3, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I usually get two seasons out of one.  The last two years, I've let my hunting buddy drive it and he has churned some sand!



There is a learning curve to the props. I could normally get a season out of a prop this year went through two. Sometimes its cheaper to get out and push.


----------



## dom (Feb 3, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> There is a learning curve to the props. I could normally get a season out of a prop this year went through two. Sometimes its cheaper to get out and push.



props are too expensive...


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 3, 2015)

Its ALWAYS cheaper to get out and push in a hard bottom situation sand more so.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 3, 2015)

How will they hold up with use in saltwater? Will they fall apart after the first trip??


----------



## Barroll (Feb 3, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> How will they hold up with use in saltwater? Will they fall apart after the first trip??



They do fine. Just hose off and spray with wd40. Some people use corrosion x.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 3, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Its ALWAYS cheaper to get out and push in a hard bottom situation sand more so.



I get funny looks from passengers when I know I can get un-stuck but I ask them to help me get off a sand bar.  They are like "it's a mud motor".  I tell em you buy me a $250 prop and we'll stay in the boat


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Feb 3, 2015)

haha^^^ I do it all the time!


----------



## roadkill82 (Feb 4, 2015)

I see all this talk about reverse and no one is talking about the MB Sport H.  No i wouldnt want to be part of the first generation of them and they have only been tested for a year.  I think that they have serious potential to shake things up a bit.  Even hardcore GTR guys that i know are taking a real close look at em


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 4, 2015)

roadkill82 said:


> I see all this talk about reverse and no one is talking about the MB Sport H.  No i wouldnt want to be part of the first generation of them and they have only been tested for a year.  I think that they have serious potential to shake things up a bit.  Even hardcore GTR guys that i know are taking a real close look at em



I will stick with my belt, When those motors go out of warranty and the bottom end goes out and one gear breaks its gona ruin the entire housing and there goes 3 grand....  Nobodys talking cause everybodys scared of them. I told some guys I wouldnt want one of the first years production. After the problems they are having I dont think I would want any from thr first five years...

I base the 3 grand figure off the fact that when they first came out it was 4500 for a motion base and outdrive if you wanted to use your existing motor.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 4, 2015)

roadkill82 said:


> I see all this talk about reverse and no one is talking about the MB Sport H.  No i wouldnt want to be part of the first generation of them and they have only been tested for a year.  I think that they have serious potential to shake things up a bit.  Even hardcore GTR guys that i know are taking a real close look at em




Nobody's talking about them because they, like unicorns, are imaginary


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't buy a mud buddy 55 mag after 30 hours it's a $10000 paper weight.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2015)

Let's hear some thoughts on the longevity of the 45 black death. Any body have one? How many hours does it have? How is it holding up?  This is the motor I am looking at.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Let's hear some thoughts on the longevity of the 45 black death. Any body have one? How many hours does it have? How is it holding up?  This is the motor I am looking at.



My huntin buddy bought one new, it had a 100 hours and the case was leaking. We took it down to fix leak and put a bps cam in it and roller rockers at the same time.   Its on a 1754 Gator trax, it will run 29-30 light loaded. Its got 170 ish hours on it now and its starting to seep at the case again.    Usually turns about 42-4300 rpms.   Since he is not turning 5 grand all the time he choose to leave the rods and pistons alone for the time being and continue to send the oil off every 6 months to keep a check on aluminum in the oil.

Another huntin buddy has a 7000 that only turns 43-4400 rpms and he broke a crank in dec for no good reason at all imo.    He was towing another boat in when it happend and thats what some blame it on but I think it must have been on its way out regaurdless.     it had 150 hrs on it.

What ever you choose get a 32 or even a 40 inch outdrive, they feel a little stiffer in turns but for diggin out and top end speed thats where its at.  I will change mine this summer.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Let's hear some thoughts on the longevity of the 45 black death. Any body have one? How many hours does it have? How is it holding up?  This is the motor I am looking at.



I run essentially the same setup, less CDI coil packs and intake.  My heads out perform the Iron mountains.  I've got 283 hours on mine and the only issue with the motor itself is a leaky case gasket (it's GOING to happen, no matter the name on the unit)


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Don't buy a mud buddy 55 mag after 30 hours it's a $10000 paper weight.




If you have one that is a paperweight, let me know and I'll junk it for you for free.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2015)

If you go with the outdrive to gain top end what do you give up? Are they slower on take off? Excuse all my ignorance to these motors. I am used to a 90 h.p. yamaha where you just change the foot oil and impeller every year and you are good to go. These motors are one of my few hold ups on a mud boat. I know they will not be as worry free as my outboard but they can do so much more than my boat now.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If you go with the outdrive to gain top end what do you give up? Are they slower on take off? Excuse all my ignorance to these motors. I am used to a 90 h.p. yamaha where you just change the foot oil and impeller every year and you are good to go. These motors are one of my few hold ups on a mud boat. I know they will not be as worry free as my outboard but they can do so much more than my boat now.



I have a 32" OD, and like Gaducker said, there will be a little more perceived tiller torque in turns, but that's really the only thing you "give up".  My hole shot is very fast.


----------



## dom (Feb 5, 2015)

also depends on what you're running. I dont need longer than 27 with the areas i'm running. 

and my 4500 get going with a quickness


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Don't buy a mud buddy 55 mag after 30 hours it's a $10000 paper weight.



What happened to make you say that? My 5500s got 250 hrs and still runnin. I do have to say that for the guys who go to the bank to buy these boats, ALL 20k plus dollars worth in most case It would sure suck to have to fix an engine that was financed for 5 or 6 years when you were only 2.5 years into the loan.


----------



## dom (Feb 5, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> What happened to make you say that? My 5500s got 250 hrs and still runnin. I do have to say that for the guys who go to the bank to buy these boats, ALL 20k plus dollars worth in most case It would sure suck to have to fix an engine that was financed for 5 or 6 years when you were only 2.5 years into the loan.



if you spend 20k on a mud boat you need to get your head checked.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2015)

dom said:


> also depends on what you're running. I dont need longer than 27 with the areas i'm running.
> 
> and my 4500 get going with a quickness



Can you elaborate on that a little more. If what Ruger is saying is true it would seem to be a no brainer to go with one a little longer just in case you got in that sticky situation un less there is an astronomical price difference.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

dom said:


> if you spend 20k on a mud boat you need to get your head checked.



If you buy a new 4 man hide your spending 23k plus options.

If your hunting the miss river in a toothpick you need your head checked.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

OK if you spend 15k how bout that?


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> OK if you spend 15k how bout that?



I am confused. My post was not directed towards your comment.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Can you elaborate on that a little more. If what Ruger is saying is true it would seem to be a no brainer to go with one a little longer just in case you got in that sticky situation un less there is an astronomical price difference.



If you're running clean water most of the time, the short shaft is fine, and it performs fine in trash/grass/soupy mud.  I run a lot of grass/hydrilla/mud.   The slightly longer shaft is more convenience than anything.  More length = more torque which translates into easier starts from a dead stop in puff mud or thick grass, and it makes it easier to walk a log jam.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Can you elaborate on that a little more. If what Ruger is saying is true it would seem to be a no brainer to go with one a little longer just in case you got in that sticky situation un less there is an astronomical price difference.



When new its a 200.00 option for 32 or 40 inch.  digs better in the slop cause it reaches deeper, puts the prop in cleaner water at top speed.  for me its the few mph you pick up on top end more than the use of it in the mud or the extra tiller torque you deal with.

I have seen the diffrence a 27 inch vs 32 inch drive makes. And thats why I am putting one on soon.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I am confused. My post was not directed towards your comment.



Yea, dont know what happend there, That was for DOM.


----------



## dom (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Can you elaborate on that a little more. If what Ruger is saying is true it would seem to be a no brainer to go with one a little longer just in case you got in that sticky situation un less there is an astronomical price difference.



sure thing, I bought my mud motor over a traditional outboard so that i could run timber easier and be stronger in timber and stump fields. Now the mud i do run is typically soft witha  hard bottom. the longer shaft would do me no good there. 

I dont run much vegetation and the vegetation i have run hasnt presented a problem unless i stop. 

you got my number. call me anytime if you have questions.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

While were on this subject of duck boats I need some rod boxes and or gunboxes if anyone reading this has some they have taken out of a round chine mudboat.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

Im starting over from scratch. It ought to run 40 like it sits


----------



## Barroll (Feb 5, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Don't buy a mud buddy 55 mag after 30 hours it's a $10000 paper weight.



Should have listened to me.....

I would never buy anything over a motor with heads carb exhaust. 

Anything more is a ticking time Bomb


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2015)

The 45 mb is just that you speak of right^^^


----------



## dom (Feb 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> The 45 mb is just that you speak of right^^^



yes, the 4500 is carb and heads. Exhaust doesnt come with the 45. you have to add that yourself.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 5, 2015)

dom said:


> yes, the 4500 is carb and heads. Exhaust doesnt come with the 45. you have to add that yourself.



That's what I'm saying. No mater what brand. As long as you stay with heads carb exhaust you will be fine. So for Mudbuddy, 4500 and under.

I stand by the fact that a stock motor is the most reliable


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 5, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Im starting over from scratch. It ought to run 40 like it sits



Why are you gutting your hull? Just trying a different layout?


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2015)

S.Tanner said:


> Why are you gutting your hull? Just trying a different layout?



Yea, I am ready for an open spacious layout as opposed to a 3x4 opening to walk around in.  Tired of stepping off in a hole when the boats loaded down cause thats the only place to put stuff,  in the holes.  I am keeping the decks that make up the holes and it wont be a big deal to put em back in.    IF they ever go back in they will be removeable fo sho.  

Back in the back of my mind it might have a little to do with my quest for every mph that I can find. lol  I have removed quiet a few pounds of aluminum.


----------

